# I Can't Beleive How Much My Water Sucks!



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Well they delivered my Milwaukee PH controller this morning so I calibrated it and set everything up with my co2. My water sucks!!!!...I have a ph of 8.0 and a kh of 13........good job I'm not paying any attention to it or I would be having a fit! 
( maybe I am  )......I was told to just watch for my drop checker to turn green ( kh4 ) and ignore the ph, by the guy's at "Greenleaf"...sure hope they are right.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, Orlando over at GLA is quite reliable. 

The pH/kH/CO2 relationship cannot be used when the sample of water being tested is from the aquarium. This is because there are other factors that contribute to kH other than carbonates in the aquarium water, resulting in falsely high CO2 readings.

Better to trust your CO2 drop checker, which has a known 4 dkH reference solution (do not use tap water or aquarium water in your drop checker!)


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

If your municipality has a web site, see if they have an analysis of your tap water posted. Otherwise, phone them and ask them to send you one.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Yes, Orlando over at GLA is quite reliable.


Orlando was great!...he took the time to explain to me how the KH4 solution works and not to pay any attention to my PH other than to set my controller when the drop checker turns green.


----------

